# Hardtop just completed!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This is fresh off the farm! Ttop powder coated $3000.
Hardtop with 4 built in LED lights and ebox with LED anchor light $1000. Also why does site turn my pics sideways???


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Seriously nice bending.*

Great looking top. If I had a boat----


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks real good.


----------

